# Attempted surgery modifier ?



## seslinger (Feb 1, 2012)

I have a doctor who placed the Interstim bilaterally (64561) but since there was no response/ or sensory they did not leave the Interstim in.  This was a completed procedure though.   Also this is for an ASC so I was thinkin I should use -52 or -74 ?

Thank you for any imput

Sheila, CPC


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 2, 2012)

74 for ASC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Feb 2, 2012)

*You say it was a COMPLETED PROCEDURE*

ASC is NOT my area of expertise .... but ...

You say "*This was a completed procedure though*."  Why would you need ANY modifier?

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------



## mhstrauss (Feb 3, 2012)

FTessaBartels said:


> ASC is NOT my area of expertise .... but ...
> 
> You say "*This was a completed procedure though*."  Why would you need ANY modifier?
> 
> ...



I agree with this.  The fact that the patient didn't have the expected response shouldn't have any bearing on the coding.  If the procedure was completed, no modifiers are needed.


----------



## Jamie Dezenzo (Feb 3, 2012)

yes, I was just responding INCOMPLETE procedure in ASC to use 73/74....Sorry about that!


----------



## mitchellde (Feb 3, 2012)

FTessaBartels said:


> ASC is NOT my area of expertise .... but ...
> 
> You say "*This was a completed procedure though*."  Why would you need ANY modifier?
> 
> ...



I was thinking the same thought!  If the procedure was completed A-Z then you just report it with no modifier.


----------

